# Gateway 3DS update 3.2 Ultra Public Beta



## NakedFaerie (Apr 28, 2015)

Nice.
Can us without a gateway card still use this? I have it for savegame backups and emunand creation and sysnand backup. If they still work fine then great. if they have been patched then I'll stay with my current setup.
Can we boot using the system or still have to use other ways? I'm on 9.2 so does this let me have the 4.x menu so I can boot that way?
I'm using an old 3DS on 9.2.0.20E


----------



## Adeka (Apr 28, 2015)

You forgot to link the ongoing discussion


----------



## Ryukouki (Apr 28, 2015)

Adeka said:


> You forgot to link the ongoing discussion


 

That's weird, are you looking at the same page?


----------



## storm75x (Apr 28, 2015)

The prayer has been answered! 9.x DS Profile Exploit! <3


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 28, 2015)

Does the new method of installing the old System Menu CIA work on a Old 3DS FW9.2, thus enabling offline access to GW mode without requiring firmware downgrading, that in itself implies losing compatibility with save data on legitimate post FW6.X retail cards you have already been playing?



Shadowtrance said:


> No, it doesn't work on old3ds. tried it myself, when trying to launch gateway via ds profile it just crashes the system to a black error screen "an error has occurred, power off etc etc".


----------



## cracker (Apr 28, 2015)

Nice! Now I can use CN for HBM or CFW (reprogramming in DS mode gets annoying). Now to watch people whine about the next SOON...


----------



## julian20 (Apr 28, 2015)

Is mset working with 2ds???


----------



## cracker (Apr 28, 2015)

The Title ID is the same (0004001000021000) so you would think so but on the other hand there was no mention of it in the release notes. If it doesn't, I think you are able to restore it by downloading the CIA with 3DNUS and installing it (assuming you have a copy of CN or OoT handy). Forgot there isn't CN/OoT booting in O3DS/2DS.




​


----------



## cracker (Apr 28, 2015)

Sorry for the new post. For some reason hitting enter in the editor wasn't doing anything. 

Has anyone gotten the MSET downgrade/exploit install to work right? I have tried 3 times now and I just get the popup to change the DS profile info. I'm wondering if they mistakenly put GW mode instead of Classic mode.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Apr 28, 2015)

cracker said:


> Sorry for the new post. For some reason hitting enter in the editor wasn't doing anything.
> 
> Has anyone gotten the MSET downgrade/exploit install to work right? I have tried 3 times now and I just get the popup to change the DS profile info. I'm wondering if they mistakenly put GW mode instead of Classic mode.


There's a huge discussion (linked to in the OP) with several people claiming to have done the process.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 28, 2015)

cracker said:


> Sorry for the new post. For some reason hitting enter in the editor wasn't doing anything.
> 
> Has anyone gotten the MSET downgrade/exploit install to work right? I have tried 3 times now and I just get the popup to change the DS profile info. I'm wondering if they mistakenly put GW mode instead of Classic mode.


 
Did you do install it in Sysnand, using a different blank uSD card formatted with no emunand and only launcher.dat and the CIA?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Apr 28, 2015)

whoa! what a pleasant unexpected surprise

this means that Team GW is able to touch and access SYSNAND while in EmuNAND. Possible Homebrew CFW on SYSNAND in the future maybe?


----------



## XDel (Apr 28, 2015)

Nice, on their page it says "English Guide Here" with no link.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Apr 28, 2015)

mset_usa.cia is invalid after doing the NVRAM INSTALL and booting to Gateway mode.

will redownload and try again

EDIT: Still invalid. using BigBueBox


----------



## cracker (Apr 28, 2015)

sarkwalvein said:


> Did you do install it in Sysnand, using a different blank uSD card formatted with no emunand and only launcher.dat and the CIA?



No, I figured that's the problem. They should fix their release notes.


----------



## andzalot55 (Apr 28, 2015)

So let me get this straight, I can boot up GW mode on my 2ds with the blue GW card?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Apr 28, 2015)

after NVRAM Install 

STILL "Invalid CIA" after using every single CIA installer on the planet.

DevMenu, BigBlueBox, BigRedBox

what gives?


----------



## cracker (Apr 28, 2015)

There are two different leaked versions of the DevMenu. I can't look right now but I believe it was the old one (from the 4.x SDK) that installed without a corrupted message.


----------



## SushiKing (Apr 28, 2015)

So Gateway now works on N3DS with out no other launchers like cubic ninja and OoT?


----------



## nolimits59 (Apr 28, 2015)

SushiKing said:


> So Gateway now works on N3DS with out no other launchers like cubic ninja and OoT?


 
You need to use it once, to install the 4.5 profile exploit.


----------



## SushiKing (Apr 28, 2015)

nolimits59 said:


> You need to use it once, to install the 4.5 profile exploit.


 
Nice, so the N3DS can be any firmware?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 28, 2015)

SushiKing said:


> Nice, so the N3DS can be any firmware?


 
Yes, any firmware below or equal to 9.2


----------



## nolimits59 (Apr 28, 2015)

But i guess this system profle downgrade is not comaptible with old 3DS ? they dont mention it...


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 28, 2015)

nolimits59 said:


> But i guess this system profle downgrade is not comaptible with old 3DS ? they dont mention it...





sarkwalvein said:


> Does the new method of installing the old System Menu CIA work on a Old 3DS FW9.2, thus enabling offline access to GW mode without requiring firmware downgrading, that in itself implies losing compatibility with save data on legitimate post FW6.X retail cards you have already been playing?





Shadowtrance said:


> No, it doesn't work on old3ds. tried it myself, when trying to launch gateway via ds profile it just crashes the system to a black error screen "an error has occurred, power off etc etc".


----------



## miamore (Apr 28, 2015)

so will this enable us to downgrade old 3ds 9,7 back to 4.2?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 28, 2015)

miamore said:


> so will this enable us to downgrade old 3ds 9,7 back to 4.2?


 
No


----------



## miamore (Apr 28, 2015)

sarkwalvein said:


> No


why?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 28, 2015)

miamore said:


> why?


 
Because it is not compatible with FW above 9.2.
There are many things related to the GW3.2 update, but none will let you downgrade a 3DS with Sysnand above FW9.2.
First, there is Emunand support for FW9.7, but Emunand can only be run in systems with (Sysnand) FW9.2 (it will not run in a system with Sysnand FW9.7 at all).
Second, there is a tool and files intended to downgrade the system settings menu, this is not intended to downgrade the firmware, but just an application, and the tool you need to use in the first place to downgrade that application only works on Gateway mode, hence it needs Sysnand FW9.2 or below.

EDIT: Emunand and Sysnand are different things. A 3DS per-se only has Sysnand (the memory where the operating system and other things are stored). When you use GW you can create an emulated memory to store the OS in the SD card, this emulated memory is called Emunand and is kind of an unprotected hacked playground where you can do many things.


----------



## pdensco (Apr 28, 2015)

man they took too damn time but im happy they have done it for new3ds and 9.7 support


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Apr 28, 2015)

Finally, something public is making use of the "old mset on new firmware" trick.
This will probably not show any settings that are n3DS specific though, like the "super-stable" 3D and MicroSD management. Not a big issue since there's a MicroSD Management CIA and I don't think I'll need to change the super-stable 3D settings.
Certainly makes things easier, and it's an added bonus for people who own Cubic Ninja since they can install this and then use CN just for NINJHAX, no need to keep switching back and forth between the QR codes if they want to use both.





pdensco said:


> man they took too damn time but im happy they have done it for new3ds and 9.7 support


Read again. 9.7 support is only for old 3DS at the moment.


----------



## pdensco (Apr 28, 2015)

no n3ds can aslo support 9.7 emunand you have to read again


----------



## GeBeCluck23 (Apr 28, 2015)

pdensco said:


> no n3ds can aslo support 9.7 emunand you have to read again


I'm not entirely sure what you're trying to say, but I think you might to read again, because to be clear,
"New 3DS *DOES NOT* support EmuNAND 9.6+...yet."


...Also, this new "NVRAM Install" feature...what exactly is this doing to the guts of the New 3DS? Because I'm not too keen on messing with the SysNAND, but not having to use OoT or CN sure is a tempting offer for me...
More importantly, is the process reversible? I don't want to have to send my New 3DS into Nintendo in for repairs some day, only to have them discover THIS!!


----------



## cracker (Apr 28, 2015)

It installed fine *with the correct mode*. Use DevMenu v3.0.6.



GeBeCluck23 said:


> ...Also, this new "NVRAM Install" feature...what exactly is this doing to the guts of the New 3DS? Because I'm not too keen on messing with the SysNAND, but not having to use OoT or CN sure is a tempting offer for me...
> More importantly, is the process reversible? I don't want to have to send my New 3DS into Nintendo in for repairs some day, only to have them discover THIS!!



It does the same thing as the GW ROP installer.


----------



## skebeman (May 1, 2015)

im new to the whole flashcart thing for the 3ds and im a bit confused on how and where to start. will gateway run on my new 3ds with the latest firmware installed after this update? can someone point me to a thread that explains how to set it up please


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 1, 2015)

skebeman said:


> im new to the whole flashcart thing for the 3ds and im a bit confused on how and where to start. will gateway run on my new 3ds with the latest firmware installed after this update? can someone point me to a thread that explains how to set it up please


 
No, Gateway will not run there. You need a New 3DS with FW version below or equal to 9.2.


----------



## Sliter (May 1, 2015)

just to get it right, the  NVRAM  installer is what? XD


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 1, 2015)

Sliter said:


> just to get it right, the NVRAM installer is what? XD


 
Kind of an App in the GW menu that let's you install the NVRAM/MSET hack that can later be accessed through the DS Profile in System Configuration Menu.

EDIT: Just in case you don't know the MSET hack let's you boot GW mode without using the browser or any internet connection. For the moment this way of booting only works on New 3DS with FW below 9.2. Nevertheless the MSET hack was always accessible in the old 3DS with FW below 4.5.


----------



## Sliter (May 1, 2015)

sarkwalvein said:


> Kind of an App in the GW menu that let's you install the NVRAM/MSET hack that can later be accessed through the DS Profile in System Configuration Menu.


 
oh right, and this is just for New3Ds for now, right?


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 1, 2015)

Sliter said:


> oh right, and this is just for New3Ds for now, right?


 
For the moment, it is. But I think they will make it work on any 3DS SOON™.


----------



## ScOULaris (May 15, 2015)

Hey everyone. I'm new here, so forgive me if some of my ignorance reveals itself.

I recently purchased a New 3DS XL (US) secondhand complete with a Gateway card, 32GB microSD, and Cubic Ninja. The seller has already installed the exploit on the 3DS along with the DS Profile shortcut to Gateway mode. He has also left on there whatever games and saves that he had accumulated in his short time with it before selling it to me.

So I have a few questions for when it arrives tomorrow:


First thing I'll want to do is make a SysNAND backup and save it to my computer. That part I think I'm pretty clear on already.
Second, I think I'll want to copy the ROMs of his that I'd like to keep onto my computer.
Then I'd like to possibly start fresh and wipe the slate clean for myself before restoring my desired ROMs back onto the microSD.
Should I do a Format EmuNAND to accomplish this? If I do and am downgraded to 4.5 (or whatever the EmuNAND defaults to these days when formatted), *will I not be able to upgrade EmuNAND to the latest firmware due to my device being the "New" 3DS XL?* From what I've read, it looks like it will be some time before 9.6+ is supported on the "new" devices.
If I can't upgrade to 9.6+, should I just keep EmuNAND running on whatever older firmware it defaults to and only play offline until Gateway patches in support? *What would happen if I tried to update to 9.6 within the EmuNAND now?*
What would you all do in my position, acquiring a New 3DS XL with Gateway already set up on it? If formatting the EmuNAND is not worth the hassle since I won't even be able to upgrade the firmware afterward, should I just leave it as is until 9.6 support arrives for my device?

Sorry for the barrage of questions. I had plenty of experience with flash carts on the DS Lite, but the 3DS process takes a little more finesse it seems.


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 15, 2015)

ScOULaris said:


> Hey everyone. I'm new here, so forgive me if some of my ignorance reveals itself.
> 
> I recently purchased a New 3DS XL (US) secondhand complete with a Gateway card, 32GB microSD, and Cubic Ninja. The seller has already installed the exploit on the 3DS along with the DS Profile shortcut to Gateway mode. He has also left on there whatever games and saves that he had accumulated in his short time with it before selling it to me.
> 
> ...


 
When you "Format EMUNAND" it creates a copy of your "SYSNAND", so your Emunand version will be 9.2 or whatever that n3ds has for Sysnand.
You will not be able to update the emunand online.
Nobody knows when GW will release emunand 9.6+ support on new 3ds, gateway literally pulled a please understand in this point.
If you try to update emunand to 9.7 (that is the current online fw) you will break emunand (black screen) and will require formatting it again.
I would say just leave emunand as it is, but if your sysnand is 9.2, your formatted emunand will not be so outdated and you can probably play almost anything.


----------



## ScOULaris (May 15, 2015)

sarkwalvein said:


> When you "Format EMUNAND" it creates a copy of your "SYSNAND", so your Emunand version will be 9.2 or whatever that n3ds has for Sysnand.
> You will not be able to update the emunand online.
> Nobody knows when GW will release emunand 9.6+ support on new 3ds, gateway literally pulled a please understand in this point.
> If you try to update emunand to 9.7 (that is the current online fw) you will break emunand (black screen) and will require formatting it again.
> I would say just leave emunand as it is, but if your sysnand is 9.2, your formatted emunand will not be so outdated and you can probably play almost anything.



Ah, okay. Sounds like I'll have to settle for offline only for a while. I have faith that Gateway will eventually figure out 9.6+ on the n3DS.

As for Emunand, I think I'm still going to format it just to have a clean slate since the previous owner left all of his stuff on there.

Thanks very much for the quick and informative reply.


----------



## ScOULaris (May 16, 2015)

Alright, so I got my secondhand New 3DS XL today with Gateway already set up on it. I organized all my ROMs, applied a private header to them, loaded them back onto my microSD and was ready to start playing. But then I noticed when going into the system settings in Gateway mode that the previous owner had not set up EmuNAND on this device. I'd like to be running on EmuNAND in the future for when the most recent firmware is supported on New 3DS's, but first I have a couple of questions.


If I format EmuNAND now, will it completely erase all the contents of the internal SD including things like launcher.dat and the .cia files necessary for the DS Profile shortcut?
If I wait to format EmuNAND until later, can I just backup the .sav files on the internal SD before doing so and then load them back on there after EmuNAND is formatted?
Right now I'm just leaving my DS offline at all time since EmuNAND isn't configured yet. Can't be too careful.

PS - My current sysNAND is 9.0.


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 16, 2015)

ScOULaris said:


> Alright, so I got my secondhand New 3DS XL today with Gateway already set up on it. I organized all my ROMs, applied a private header to them, loaded them back onto my microSD and was ready to start playing. But then I noticed when going into the system settings in Gateway mode that the previous owner had not set up EmuNAND on this device. I'd like to be running on EmuNAND in the future for when the most recent firmware is supported on New 3DS's, but first I have a couple of questions.
> 
> 
> If I format EmuNAND now, will it completely erase all the contents of the internal SD including things like launcher.dat and the .cia files necessary for the DS Profile shortcut?
> ...


If you format Emunand (almost) everything is the SD card is wiped out.
Backup the SD contents to your PC, format the Emunand, and copy the contents back.
I suggest you create the Emunand ASAP, it is not a good idea to go around without Emunand.


----------



## ScOULaris (May 16, 2015)

sarkwalvein said:


> If you format Emunand (almost) everything is the SD card is wiped out.
> Backup the SD contents to your PC, format the Emunand, and copy the contents back.
> I suggest you create the Emunand ASAP, it is not a good idea to go around without Emunand.


Okay. I'll create the emuNAND tomorrow then. Will I have to redo the steps for reinstating the DS Profile shortcut again after formatting?


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 16, 2015)

ScOULaris said:


> Okay. I'll create the emuNAND tomorrow then. Will I have to redo the steps for reinstating the DS Profile shortcut again after formatting?


 
You shouldn't need to redo them.


----------



## ScOULaris (May 16, 2015)

sarkwalvein said:


> You shouldn't need to redo them.


Great. Thanks a lot for your help.


----------



## ScOULaris (May 17, 2015)

Uh oh. I somehow broke my DS Profile shortcut. Now whenever I press it in SysNAND I get a message saying that the system encountered a problem and needs to restart. Here are the last things I did before this happened.

- Did a fresh format EmuNAND last night.
- Played a few games throughout the day in EmuNAND
- Played a little Smash Bros. while in EmuNAND and closed the software to return to the EmuNAND home screen.
- Went into System Settings within EmuNAND and changed my profile name, birthday, and location.
- Exited System Settings, which kicked me back to SysNAND's home screen.
- Tried the DS Profile shortcut from SysNAND's System Settings and encountered the error message.

I've restarted several times, but I get the error message and restart every time. What exactly happened here? Was I not supposed to change any profile settings within SysNAND? I've seen mentions of linking and unlinking EmuNAND and SysNAND, but I've never looked further into it.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## blindseer (May 17, 2015)

ScOULaris said:


> Went into System Settings within EmuNAND and changed my profile name, birthday, and location.


Dis right here is what broke it. Once you use the setup the ds exploit, if you change your name or bday or location, hell probably if you even look at that screen, it breaks the exploit.


----------



## ScOULaris (May 17, 2015)

Damn





blindseer said:


> Dis right here is what broke it. Once you use the setup the ds exploit, if you change your name or bday or location, hell probably if you even look at that screen, it breaks the exploit.


. Wish I had known that. So if I just re-do the exploit to get back to the Gateway menu, can I just do the NVRAM thing from there to reinstate the DS Profile shortcut, or will I have to format EmuNAND all over again.

If I have to format, can I change the name and birthday in the sysNAND settings beforehand to have it carry over to the newly created EmuNAND?


----------



## blindseer (May 17, 2015)

Yeah, just edit that info first before you install the nvram exploit and your good.


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 17, 2015)

ScOULaris said:


> Damn
> . Wish I had known that. So if I just re-do the exploit to get back to the Gateway menu, can I just do the NVRAM thing from there to reinstate the DS Profile shortcut, or will I have to format EmuNAND all over again.
> 
> If I have to format, can I change the name and birthday in the sysNAND settings beforehand to have it carry over to the newly created EmuNAND?


 
You don't need to format.
The DS Profile hack going away is quite a common thing to happen, just playing a DS game makes it banish.
The only thing you need to do is reinstall the hack using either the NVRAM installer from the Gateway menu or the one for the BlueCard.
If you go with the Gateway menu way you must use the Cubic Ninja hack, etc.
Perhaps it is preferable to use the bluecard ds profile hack installer.
If you want to use that version, first install into SYSNAND! the bluecard enabler CIA from gateway and then use the GW_INSTALLER.nds from gateway.


----------



## ScOULaris (May 17, 2015)

sarkwalvein said:


> You don't need to format.
> The DS Profile hack going away is quite a common thing to happen, just playing a DS game makes it banish.
> The only thing you need to do is reinstall the hack using either the NVRAM installer from the Gateway menu or the one for the BlueCard.
> If you go with the Gateway menu way you must use the Cubic Ninja hack, etc.
> ...


 


blindseer said:


> Yeah, just edit that info first before you install the nvram exploit and your good.


 
Thanks everyone. Just got back to the Gateway menu using Cubic Ninja and then reinstalled the NVRAM. I was able to boot back to EmuNAND using the DS Profile shortcut once again. All is well.


----------



## Oxyrus (Jul 1, 2015)

Hey guys, I'm pretty new on this stuff so there is so much I don't understand.
My 3DS system is 9.6
And I heard this new Gateway 3.2 version can work on 9.6 (just to make sure that I read it right)
My question is, is it working smoothly or there are some issues so far?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## loco365 (Jul 1, 2015)

Oxyrus said:


> Hey guys, I'm pretty new on this stuff so there is so much I don't understand.
> My 3DS system is 9.6
> And I heard this new Gateway 3.2 version can work on 9.6 (just to make sure that I read it right)
> My question is, is it working smoothly or there are some issues so far?
> Thanks in advance.


No, it won't work for you. Your base firmware must be 9.2 or less, but the emulated NAND can be run from Gateway's software to use a newer firmware. Your only option is a Sky3DS right now, unless you can find an older system.


----------

